
IBM 360 Model 20 Rescue and Restoration - sohkamyung
https://ibms360.co.uk/
======
jypepin
that's a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19956878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19956878)
which is 3 position above.

